# making network printers show up as just the shared name without "printer on server"



## jdnauto8604 (Mar 31, 2011)

*making network printers show up as just the shared name without "printer on server"*

The software we use selects the correct printers based on the actual name of the printers in windows. I have just set up a previously unused server 03 machine as a print server which makes things 100 times easier to set up new printers on computers but certain workstations that use the more advanced print settings associated with our software can not use the shared printers because they show up as "printer on server" is there a way to make it so that the shared printers show us as the shared name only without the "on server" part? Its a hard topic to google search because its hard to word what I am asking haha
Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: making network printers show up as just the shared name without "printer on serve*

how are you determining the name is the issue?

printer on server x is standard when using print queues

If you don't want printer on server x then consider doing direct to the printer printing using a standard tcp/ip port.


----------



## jdnauto8604 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: making network printers show up as just the shared name without "printer on serve*

The reason why I know the name is the issue is because the company who writes and manages our software told me thats the only way it would work. 

Those machines use a 3rd party print program called print fill which is configured to look at the actual name when using a printer that isn't the windows default. 

peer to peer is how it is set up currently on the machines that need to see a specific printer name but in the future I would like to use the print server. is there a way to have them show up with out the on server x portion?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: making network printers show up as just the shared name without "printer on serve*

not that I have ever seen


----------



## jdnauto8604 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: making network printers show up as just the shared name without "printer on serve*

okay, 
too bad the old IT person was an idiot.. He should have set up a print server before we started using the new software 2 years ago so they could have configured the names to include "on server x". the software company can change it around but its probably not worth the hassle since it all works correctly as peer to peer.


----------

